# Best String length for a 60" Bear Kodiak T/D



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

I got an old Fred Bear Custom KODIAK Take down Bow -60" with the Micorcrometer & Compass Logo


What is the best string length I need?

Thanks


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

*String Length*

I'd say 56 inches (measured length)....or an AMO 60 inch string (which should be somewhere in the vicinity of 56 inches). Your probably lookin' for somebody with the same bow to come up and give you the numbers........good luck

http://www.members.shaw.ca/inberg/


----------



## flamethrower (Dec 15, 2004)

You will need an AMO 60" string Tink.
Actual string length will be approximatley 56".Stick with a dacron string I don`t think that bow will handle any of the newer string materials.Hope this helps. :smile:


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

standard is 4's shorter than the amo length of the bow. if it is 60 "amo then your stirng should be 56" but if your weight is too heavy to draw trhwen you can drop it about an inch maybe a hair more if need be
rob k


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Ditto everything above. Stay with Dacron. I like a fairly high brace height on my Bear T/Ds. Something close to 7 3/4". It seems to make the bow quieter and gives a crisp shot. Enjoy.


----------



## CaptJack (Apr 20, 2005)

I always thought that 4" shorter than AMO was the correct length until I finally got around to reading the AMO specifications book this year.
Guess what- It's 3" shorter than the AMO length of the bow.

I have a friend, David Quinn who build's recurves and he builds all his strings 3½" shorter than the AMO measurement.

Here's the link to the AMO Specs (great info)

http://www.archerytrade.org/publications/images/AmoStandards.pdf


----------



## Mont_Bowhunter (Jan 15, 2004)

I shoot a Custom Kodiak T/D also and as stated approx 4" shorter then bow length but then you will have to twist it to acheive a good tune. As in each bow they all have a sweet spot where the like to be shot from approx 7-1/2 to 7-3/4" brace as stated and Dacron for string and anywhere from 3/8" to 1/2" high on nock set. Good luck


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

if it;s a 60" amo i would go with a 56" string and that should take care of you and get you too shooting the draw weight of the bow
rob k


----------



## MarkH (Jan 9, 2004)

I wonder if the 4" less than AMO for a recurve became popular because of the renewed interest in flemish twist strings, with their associated stretch and settling in period.


----------

